
Autumn (macOS window manager) now available on High Sierra - sephoric
https://sephware.com/blog/2019-01-16-autumn-macos-window-manager-now-available-on-high-sierra
======
sephoric
Hi, maker of Autumn here, would be glad to answer any questions or hear your
feedback on Autumn! I just got it working this morning on High Sierra and it
was interesting some of the things that made it not work there in the first
place. One being that WKWebView on Mojave has Array.prototype.flatMap but on
High Sierra does not, so I had to polyfill my own (2-line) version!

